# Carpeting micro sword



## StrangeDejavu (May 1, 2014)

I bought some beautiful Lilaeopsis mauritiana from PAC recently. It went through an initial shock but is now bright green and sending out runners. I recall reading once that the key to promoting carpet growth is by keeping the blades trimmed. Each bunch is currently 4" tall, so should I leave it and let it do its thing or trim it? If so, what's a good length to trim to? I'm thinking 1.5 to 2" but don't want to over do it.


----------



## StrangeDejavu (May 1, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I swear I thought I answered you. So sorry. :-(

I would trim maybe an inch and see how it goes. But here's how one guy trims his.

? lilaeopsis first trim - YouTube

If you're going to go as crazy for plants as I have, get some 12" planting tweezers and 12" plant scissors. Best investment I ever made.


----------



## StrangeDejavu (May 1, 2014)

Thanks for the video Russel, very helpful. Funny enough those are actually on my list, i'll need them especially when I get my 55g set up.

Who knew plants would be more addicting than fish? :-D


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

I swear there is nothing prettier than a heavily planted tank with a happy betta! I am going nuts on the planting thing too!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Islandgaliam said:


> I swear there is nothing prettier than a heavily planted tank with a happy betta! I am going nuts on the planting thing too!


I know! I think I'm using my Bettas as an excuse to get more plants. ;-)


----------



## cmwong27 (Jun 4, 2014)

I just planted my micro sword into a 5-gallon tank yesterday. (Fingers crossed that it carpets well.  ) I have Lilaeopsis brasiliensis though. Anyone know if there are any major differences?


----------



## StrangeDejavu (May 1, 2014)

I remember lilnaugrim saying lilaeopsis brasiliensis is a little more difficult/demanding than lilaeopsis mauritiana. If yours goes yellow/white, don't panic, it's likely just shock. I have root tabs and dose Flourish twice a week and mine still went sickly white/yellow before bouncing back.


----------



## cmwong27 (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks for the Douglas Adams-esque "don't panic" warning. I probably would have otherwise. (Got my towel for every water change. ;-))

Since you seem a couple of days ahead of me, do you have a timeline of sorts for when your plants went into initial shock and how long 'til they bounced back?


----------



## StrangeDejavu (May 1, 2014)

Hehe, no problem.

I can't say for sure, I know for several days it seemed like they were getting worse and worse. It was to a point where I thought for sure they were dead. Then they slowly started getting greener until now there's no yellow/white left on any of it. The plants arrived June 2nd so i'd say probably a week and a half start to finish.

Here's how it started to look when I got concerned... and this wasn't even the worst part. It's now vibrant green and healthy. 

http://i.imgur.com/aZ4iCxJ.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/hgsCAy6.jpg


----------



## cmwong27 (Jun 4, 2014)

I compared a photograph of the tank from this morning to the photo I posted here after I planted. Most noticeable difference in the micro sword is that it is all standing straight up now, which I am interpreting as an excellent sign.

How long should I wait before I toss my fish in the tank with it all? He's an explorer, and I want to make sure all the plants are pretty solidly in before he gets to play in his new jungle gym.


----------



## StrangeDejavu (May 1, 2014)

You should be good to go already, I planted all my stuff while my bettas were still swimming in the tank. They were all face to face with the grass inspecting it and it never uprooted.  My EE even lays in it and it's fine.


----------



## cmwong27 (Jun 4, 2014)

One leaf, but SUPER perky. :-D


----------

